# Speaker sizes



## centralnyer (Apr 6, 2008)

I didn't opt for the Bose system and wanted to upgrade the factory speakers. I wanted to price the speakers by size but didn't want to rip out the interior to get the sizes. Crutchfied says it is 6.6 inch round but my speaker covers are oval. Anyone have any scoop? I believe I have tweeters in the dash as well.


----------

